# full set of seals/rings



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guys. I need a full set of seals and rings for doing a full service of my classic. Where's the best place to get them?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I sell kit on ebay


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> I sell kit on ebay


Thanks Mark. Do you still offer a bit of discount for members?

Sorry just saw you're still not accepting orders from me.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

A full service set is avaliable from Gaggia @£16 + £1.73 pnp.

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.mobile/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/kit.1.2.3.4x3.11


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

I found this on flea bay too.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-O-Rings-Full-Service-Repair-Kit-Group-Seal-Classic-Tebe-Baby-Paros-/142108293947?hash=item2116507b3b%3Ag%3APZMAAOSw-YBXGQKw&_trkparms=pageci%253Ad21b1c4b-78be-11e6-aa16-000c29bff394%257Cparentrq%253A1d6869761570a6a5e9b9a3c1ffff08cc%257Ciid%253A7

And this.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-SERVICE-KIT-GASKETS-INCLUDES-MAIN-GROUP-SEAL-/401176960880?hash=item5d68029f70%3Ag%3AdikAAOxywh1TFf0S&_trkparms=pageci%253Ad21b1c4b-78be-11e6-aa16-000c29bff394%257Cparentrq%253A1d6869761570a6a5e9b9a3c1ffff08cc%257Ciid%253A12


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Raptorex said:


> I found this on flea bay too.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-O-Rings-Full-Service-Repair-Kit-Group-Seal-Classic-Tebe-Baby-Paros-/142108293947?hash=item2116507b3b%3Ag%3APZMAAOSw-YBXGQKw&_trkparms=pageci%253Ad21b1c4b-78be-11e6-aa16-000c29bff394%257Cparentrq%253A1d6869761570a6a5e9b9a3c1ffff08cc%257Ciid%253A7
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Unfortunately the first one doesn't include a group seal and the second is Mark's listing. I got one anyhow.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh sorry the first one states it has a seal.

1 x No. Boiler Seal - DM0041/082

1 x No. Steam Valve Seal Epdm - DM0041/081

3 x Solenoid/Opv Silicone Red O Rings - WGADM0041/022

1 x Epdm Steam Arm O Ring - DM0041/088

1 x QUALITY HEAD GASKET EPDM P.N. NG01/001 - 8.5mm

Did I miss something? I'm going to be doing a service myself soon. So I don't want to make a mistake.

Glad your sorted. Where did you source yours?

I did know the last one was Marks. Just added it as he's a member.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i will need those, too.

as i plan on deep cleaning my Classic and preheat mod.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have most parts for classic


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

any parts for preheat mod?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Only standard parts


----------

